# Amazon Delivery picture?



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I had a package delivered from Amazon.com to my brother in California. They took a picture of the item sitting on his pourch! Its good to have visual confirmation it's at his house, but do you think it's too much?

Let me know what you think &#129300;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I saw something about this, but didn't click on the story. It looks like they allow you to opt out. I guess it's good to have choices.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think it's too much at all and is a nice touch as it's another way to confirm the package was delivered. I think it also helps Amazon prove that the package was delivered if a discrepancy arises.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like you may eventually be able to pay for the order with your Amazon-branded checking account.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

They should be doing that. I bet they have a high rate of people claiming it was never delivered when it was.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Lived in Southern California for 10 years and still have family there, porch pirates are a huge problem. They are most likely doing it to confirm delivery.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I saw my first Amazon locker in Orlando last year. You can designate where you want your package delivered to a secure location, and pick it up when you're ready. I'm not sure why Amazon isn't promoting this more.

Although I did see a video of security footage that captured a porch pirate going to grab a package, and she fell and broke her leg. I felt bad for her, but then again I didn't.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Although I did see a video of security footage that captured a porch pirate going to grab a package, and she fell and broke her leg. I felt bad for her, but then again I didn't.


I want to see!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@SGrabs33 Found it.http://q13fox.com/2018/01/28/video-package-thief-slips-breaks-ankle-in-snohomish-county/


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn Oh man, glad the BF was able to still come back and get the packages :?

Wonder if she will file for workers comp :roll:


----------

